# Lo mejor de las vacaciones es no pegar ni golpe



## IlPetaloCremisi

Hola! Perdonadme si os hago todas estas preguntas esta noche!
Podrias dirme que significa esta expresiòn por favor? Nisiquiera sè si esta escrita correcta porque la escuchè de una grabaciòn.


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao Petalo. io direi che la frase originale deve essere una cosa come:

"Lo mejor de las vacaciones es no pegar ni golpe".

"No pegar ni golpe" è un'espressione colloquiale che significa "non fare niente". Si possono dire altre espressioni, p.e.: "no pegar ni un palo al agua".

E in italiano, qualcosa simile?


----------



## irene.acler

En italiano puedes decir "non muovere un dito".


----------



## Cecilio

In spagnolo esiste anche "no mover ni un dedo", ma io direi che questa espressione si usa più in contesti dove qualcuno non fa niente per aiutare qualcun'altro.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente tienes razón.
"No pegar ni golpes" se podría entonces traducir con "grattarsi la pancia", que me parece una expresión más cercana a la española.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Efectivamente tienes razón.
> "No pegar ni golpe" se podría entonces traducir con "grattarsi la pancia", que me parece una expresión más cercana a la española.



In spagnolo si può dire anche "rascarse la barriga".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> In spagnolo si può dire anche "rascarse la barriga".



Ma uffi, Cecilio!  Siempre encuentras otras expresiones 

Se me ocurre otra expresión, quizás no tan idiomática: "non fare niente dalla mattina alla sera".


----------



## Cecilio

Ahí va otra: "No pegar ni chapa".

Y otra: "No pegar ni clavo". (En esta, como en las anteriores, se puede utilizar el verbo "dar" en vez de "pegar").


----------



## irene.acler

Uh, cuántas hay en español!!
Gracias, son muy interesantes.


----------



## Cecilio

Lo mejor es ponerlas en práctica...


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, estoy completamente de acuerdo..A ver si logro ponerlas en práctica efectivamente!


----------



## Neuromante

Per me, in ognuna di queste espressioni il "NI" potrebbe perfettamente venire rimosso. Cambiarebbe leggermente il significato perdenso il senso da ricriminazzione.

Poi, devo dire che se abbiamo tante forme per espresare questo concetto è senza dubbio per la estrema mancanza dallo steso che abbiamo nella Spagna


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Per me, in ognuna di queste espressioni il "NI" potrebbe perfettamente venire rimosso. Cambierebbe leggermente il significato perdendo il senso di recriminazione.
> 
> Poi, devo dire che se abbiamo tante forme per esprimere questo concetto è senza dubbio per la estrema mancanza dello stesso che abbiamo in Spagna


 
Perdona, Neuromante, pero no entiendo qué quieres decir con tu última frase.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Neuromante

Scherzavo solo.

Volevo dire che la immagine di pigrizia è falsa. Che per noi quella spressione è qualcosa lontanisima, aliena.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Neuromante said:


> Scherzavo solo.
> 
> Volevo dire che l' immagine di pigrizia è falsa. Che per noi quella espressione è qualcosa di lontanissimo, alieno.



Quindi avete tanti modi per esprimere questo concetto perchè in reatà non siete pigri? O era ironico ed è vero il contrario?


----------



## Cecilio

L'espressione più bella per esprimere questo concetto viene dal italiano:

IL DOLCE FAR NIENTE

Non esiste un equivalente in spagnolo.


----------



## cristinilla

Se puede decir:
No dar golpe/ no dar ni golpe
No pegar golpe/ no pegar ni golpe.

Cuando una persona está en su casa sin hacer nada se dice: ' No da ni golpe; no pega un palo al agua'.
'No mueve un dedo (por nadie)' se refiere más bien a que esa persona no se preocupa por nadie, va a lo suyo.
'Rascarse la barriga' no se usa mucho : 'Está todo el día en su casa (o en el trabajo) tocándose/rascándose la barriga', más bien se diría tocándose los c.....s


----------



## Neuromante

En Canarias sí se usa "rascarse la barriga". Lo de tocarse "lo otro" se usa en un sentido más violento.

También existe "Mirarse el ombligo" pero en este caso hay que tener cuidado porque puede significar "Estar demasiado pendiente de uno mismo a la hora de ver un asunto" "perder la perspectiva general de un problema y centrarse en uno mismo"


----------

